# 30v Mk1 Swap



## Dr. Dexter (Aug 3, 2012)

I am an owner of a Mk1 caddy stock with a 1.6 n/a diesel. Ive owned the truck for about a year and a half now and I've done nothing with it. Pulled the engine, gutted the interior, and basically have myself a rolling chassis.

I recently bought a 30v 2.8l out of my buddys A4 after he totaled it. The engine runs, but unfortunately when it was pulled from the vehicle, he undid the appropriate bolts, lifted the engine and cut all wires, all coolant hoses, shifting linkage ect. 

Starting January 2nd, I will be building a ladder frame and putting a roll cage into the cab of the Caddy. I will be welding the differential in the transmission. After doing over a years worth of research on the mk1's, I am pretty sure I am going to have the first caddy with a full (inside cab) rollcage, rwd, 2.8. 

The welding and fabrication part of this project is doable. I will be doing all of it. So right off the bat, I'd appreciate if no one gave me [email protected]#t about how the engine isnt going to fit, how the transmission is going to be in the cab, wheres the exhaust go. Trust me, I got you.


What I need from Vortex, is some wisdom on the 2.8 30v. I have no experience with audi engines, but I am very mechanical. It is not my dream engine for this car, but I was able to get the entire engine, transmission, and drivetrain for under $500 (with no damage). I bought it, I own it, it is what it is at this point. Few questions I have about the engine:

Simply getting it running
-Where can I find a wiring harness?
-Coolant system
-Diagrams of vacuum lines? (or delete options)
-Shift linkage?

I will be posting pictures this weekend, I know everyone just wants to look at pictures. Please any and all information with the 30v would be great. Performance? Does it like boost? Tunes?

Dr. Dexter
:beer:


----------



## Dr. Dexter (Aug 3, 2012)

*Update*


----------



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

Sub'd opcorn:


----------



## blanchette (Feb 7, 2007)

favored:thumbup:


----------



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure if you have seen draklore's build thread But he is building a rwd v8 drift caddy. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5903580-My-Caddy-Rabbit-Drift-Build
He's an Audi guy so I'm sure he could answer some questions for you.


----------



## Dr. Dexter (Aug 3, 2012)

Sk8rat said:


> Not sure if you have seen draklore's build thread But he is building a rwd v8 drift caddy.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5903580-My-Caddy-Rabbit-Drift-Build
> He's an Audi guy so I'm sure he could answer some questions for you.


Great information to know, thank you.


----------



## Dr. Dexter (Aug 3, 2012)

*Updates: Day 2*

:beer:So as you can see yesterday I did a lot of cutting and mocking up for the engine and transmission. Today was kind of a slow day, alot of tediousness. Set up a support bracket for the A-Arm mounts, which will double for a bracket for the steering rack. Also moved the Steering wheel bracket over to the right side of the cab. For steering, I simply switched my steering knuckles, flipped my rack and wala, RSD. Tomorrow comes engine and tranmission mounts, steering brackets, and hopefully finish up the steering system as a whole. If theres anytime I plan to start mocking up the rear end. Let me know what ya think :thumbup:




























Enjoy


----------



## pgrink33 (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha my man making my build look like ***** ****. Can't wait to see this thing done. :wave:opcorn::thumbup::beer:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

wow


----------



## blanchette (Feb 7, 2007)

nice regal :thumbup:


----------



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

updates?


----------



## Dr. Dexter (Aug 3, 2012)

*Updates*

Hello all, sorry for the delay of updates and pictures Ive been extremely busy with work and school. So my rough out stage for the most part is complete. Ive done everything I wanted to for the moment minus the roll cage. 

Ive got the engine and transmission in, although I need to re fabricate the engine mounts, they are solid mounts at the moment. 

Transmission mount that doubles as frame rail cross member. Transmission mount has rubber insert.

Frame rails running from rear end mounts, miter cut down to door rails and through cab to fire wall.

I still need to fabricate an upper A-arm for the rear end, as of now I have solid steel acting as my suspension and camber adjustment. 

Here are some more pictures.





































































































Next on the agenda is tearing the engine apart and also the transmission. I plan on welding the differential in the transmission and giving the engine a nice simple rebuild and possibly grab some new rings, gaskets and bearings. Enjoy and stay posted.


----------



## pgrink33 (Oct 15, 2009)

:heart:eace::thumbup: and lists of this :beer: this weekend


----------



## wveuro31 (Jul 25, 2009)

Which Wyotech campass is that at? ..... btw good work bud :thumbup:


----------



## wveuro31 (Jul 25, 2009)

Supercharge it....Best if cylinder heads were built a tad and keep it low boost. 

Would have to use a standalone ECU for a better tune 

And if your still at wyotech have headers built for it haha


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

My kinda guy!

I love this... Im all over this thread.


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

Excited to see progress!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13enning21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Any progress? I'm thinking about attempting the same thing.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

wveuro31 said:


> Supercharge it....Best if cylinder heads were built a tad and keep it low boost.
> 
> Would have to use a standalone ECU for a better tune
> 
> And if your still at wyotech have headers built for it haha


Eh 2.8 head flow better than 2.7 heads and all b5s have sodium filled valves so the headwork isn't needed. (Always beneficial but not needed). 
Pes g2s run 6 psi but there are pulleys and things avail. 
I would weld Torsen diff and make it Rwd for ****s and giggles. :laugh:
I'm always trying to get all my Quattro buddies to convert to the dark side of Rwd :what:


----------



## jaded_G60 (Sep 4, 2008)

Any progress on this?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

X2 ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

